

Ask HN: Which freelancer matchmaking site should I use? - scott00

I&#x27;m thinking about hiring some freelance software developer help, and I&#x27;m interested in thoughts people have on the different freelancer sites available.<p>If the particulars of the project or my background is germane to the choice:
- I&#x27;m looking to get a Visual Studio extension built in C#. 
- I think the task is straightforward for a moderately skilled developer.
-I&#x27;m an experienced C# dev, but I haven&#x27;t built a Visual Studio extension before.
- I&#x27;ve never managed a remote developer before, but have a small amount of experience managing an on-site developer.
======
KhalPanda
To be honest, I'd be hesitant to recommend most "go-to" freelancer sites like
oDesk, Freelancer.com, etc. There definitely _are_ genuine skilled and
hardworking people on these sites, it's just there are tens of thousands more
that aren't.

I would:

\- Look to see if any Visual Studio Extensions you [use/like/that are similar
to what you have in mind]'s authors are easily tracked down and see if they'd
be open to taking on your project.

\- Look within your own network/circles for someone you know or trust.

\- Google.

I'd much rather "headhunt" a freelancer and make up my own mind through seeing
how they present themselves online, their past work, etc, without being
constrained to a thrown-together proposal on a freelance site to decide.

Good luck!

------
jf22
I used ODesk, paid somebody $20 an hour for C# work.

Went ok. Guy was good enough.

Saves a lot of time for myself and was worth the $20 an hour.

I asked what your favorite C# language feature was and your favorite nuget
package to screen candidates out. There was a HUGE difference between two
tiers of answers. Either people completely punted or gave me insightful
answers.

Will be doing more or less the same thing on Odesk in the near term future
because it worked out ok enough to be worthwhile.

------
jlees
At a startup I consulted for, we had a developer who had come via toptal.com.
He was heads and shoulders above anyone I've worked with via oDesk etc. Good
screening could find diamonds in the rough, though.

You could also google around for people who have done what you want (built
extensions you like) and ask them if they would consult on this project for
you.

------
chickenkinwing
I am a freelancer myself. I use elance. I got paid but only after a month
after the last deliverable. Not quite the employer's fault because he
admittedly was new to the on-line site. If I have to point out a fault, the
elance process needs to be improved.

If payment is not prompt, freelancers will pick other sites.

------
wodow
[http://www.lancelist.com/](http://www.lancelist.com/) is a big list of
alternatives to the larger sites.

Full disclosure: I am the author, so this is a plug!

------
edoceo
I use oDesk. There are lots of talented humans there. I use a tool I made at
[http://ars.io](http://ars.io) to help filter the best 2 of 200

